

On the Freedom to Offend an Imaginary God - geekam
http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/on-the-freedom-to-offend-an-imaginary-god

======
klearvue
"Most secular liberals think that all religions are the same, and they
consider any suggestion to the contrary a sign of bigotry"

I can't speak for others but personally I don't make distinction between
religions because I view "religion" overall as an atavistic and harmful
phenomenon that seeks to deprive human beings of critical thinking capacities
and is often used as a control tool towards nefarious ends.

Individual religions/cults certainly differ between themselves in their
potential to cause harm but it is the overall concept of "religion" that must
be rejected by humanity as wrong in principle - otherwise those extreme and
violent manifestations of religion will keep reappearing and with the speed of
technological progress as it is today will soon pose mortal danger to the
whole human civilisation.

------
skylan_q
The walls of our embassies and consulates have been breached, their precincts
abandoned to triumphant mobs, and many people have been murdered—all in
response to an unwatchable Internet video titled “Innocence of Muslims.”

It has nothing to do with a video. It has to do with bombing them and killing
their children.

